# Sai Instruction, anyone?



## deadhand31 (Dec 3, 2001)

does anybody have an idea where i can find traditional sai instruction in the Milwaukee area? i'm referring more to self defense aspects, as opposed to show-boating training.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 12, 2002)

See also the Japanese Martial Arts - General 
 and Karate fora for the Sai. Saijutsu is rarely taught on its own--rather it's taught as part of karate or at least kobudo.


----------

